# We were supossed to get



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

We were supposed to get 1 inch Thursday into Friday but apparently our meteorologist around here don't no where to put the decimal point we got 10.0 inches in 13 hours i'll post pic later.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

SHHHHHHH....

DON'T COMPLAIN ABOUT TOO MUCH.....NEVER COMPLAIN THAT THERE'S TOO MUCH.

Now if it was the meteorologist your complaining about then carry on, they stink!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Just complaining about the weather men out there.


----------



## LDA (Oct 12, 2005)

yea they were definatly wrong on this one but atleast they were on the low side this time


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I would be pissed, that would really suck.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Nah i didn't get pissed, but it did through off our timing trying to get stores open on time. I just had to tell them that as soon as a truck was available it would be there.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

I was up in Big Rapids and they got 12 inches. Down here in Kalamazoo, we got squat! I would much rather get much more than none at all. It is a pain to plan your routes though. We haven't gotten any snow down here this year, plowable that is. It seems like you guys have done okay to the north there!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah i hear what you mean Grunt0311 i was that way in December and notice that the parking lot snow piles were unusually small as compared to previous years that we went to Portage, we did have a good year this year I'm up 18 percent from last year.


----------

